
Why Can't Any Manufacturer Get Android Right? - ksubedi
https://kaushalsubedi.com/blog/2017/03/17/why-cant-any-manufacturer-get-android-right/
======
jseliger
I don't think it's real complicated. People who want and can afford the best
smartphones get iPhones. People who want cheap smartphones get Android phones.
The overlap of "best smartphone" and "wants Android" is real but also very
small—too small, maybe, for manufacturers (for a long time, Windows and Linux
laptops suffered from the same problems).

And that's leaving aside that "making the best phone" is also really, really
hard.

